# K2 T1 Db



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

25.5cm should be around a 7 size boot (if not a 6.5). Evo has them in a 7 but I'm not sure if they ship international. 

K2 T1 DB Snowboard Boots 2011 | evo

Its unfortunate that you don't have a shop to try them on making it a risk to even order the size 7. Try what size you are in burton motos, they fit almost the same for me as the K2 Darko boots.


----------



## Aliaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Saw that just after I posted, they don't ship internationally though.

I know its unfortunate, the closest shop is about 40 minutes away and their selection is really poor, and no boots below size 9 at the moment.

Thinking of driving 3 hours to get to a good shop and try on boots, might be worth it.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I had a pair, they killed my feet. Gave them to my brother. Try them on before buying. I tried them on, but on the mountain they hurt me bad.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I rode a pair last season. They felt like ski boots the first day, and took 2-3 painful days before they broke in a bit. Part of that is that the last several years I've also been sizing down by a full size from my street shoes. They're sick boots if you freeride and hike. The Vibram soles have amazing grip, you really don't know until you've tried it on a shoe/boot. They're also stiff/responsive though, so not meant for any park use. Although they list the Maysis as having the same stiffness rating, it's just a tad softer, prob mainly due to the lack of a velcro shin strap on the liner.


----------



## Aliaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Took my little brother with me and went for a little drive, 3 hours just to get there.

Tried on a bunch of boots, mostly 32 cause that was the majority of boots the had, and one other k2 model, and decided to go for a size 8. Dont know if I measured my foot wrong or something. But tried on a 7.5, the smallest they had and my toes were really crammed into the front of the boot. All the size 8 boots had a really nice fit.

Found a site to order from that shipped to Sweden to, so know I play the waiting game.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Aliaz said:


> Took my little brother with me and went for a little drive, 3 hours just to get there.
> 
> Tried on a bunch of boots, mostly 32 cause that was the majority of boots the had, and one other k2 model, and decided to go for a size 8. Dont know if I measured my foot wrong or something. But tried on a 7.5, the smallest they had and my toes were really crammed into the front of the boot. All the size 8 boots had a really nice fit.
> 
> Found a site to order from that shipped to Sweden to, so know I play the waiting game.


Looks like the 3 hours drive was definitely worth it. I doubt you would have been able to even put your foot into a 7 boot if your toes were crammed in a 7.5. Now you can see why boots are one of the only pieces of snowboarding equipment that you HAVE to try one before buying (obviously). 

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## Aliaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Got the boots today, I think Im in love with the dual boa system.


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

For anyone reading this and looking for a dual boa boot, note the K2 T1 DB is a MUCH different system than other dual boas (e.g., Ride Insano; DC Status).

The K2 T1 DB uses one boa for the full length of outside laces. In other words, the outside laces are not split into two zones as in other dual boas.

The K2 T1 DB uses the second boa to tighten a wrap around the ankle portion of the inner liner.

I tried the K2 T1 DB and found that it REALLY locks down your heel due to the liner ankle wrap. It also KILLED my feet over the 45 minutes or so that I wore them around the house. (The same discomfort occurred with the K2 T1 boa with laces outside and boa ankle liner wrap inside). Note my feet are kind of sensitive though so your mileage and comfort may be different.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Adjust the internal harness you probably had it right on your insteps main pressure points. There's a sweet spot on that boot you need to find, or else you're cranking the boa too tight.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea i got a pair late last season and had the same issue, but fixed it like BA said by adjusting the green velcro bit a bit down in my case so it wasnt tagging the top of my instep so hard.
Also <3 the boots, putting them on is like wrapping a soft pillow around your foot.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Luckily that green piece is attached by velcro and intended for you to move around to customize the fit.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

For those in the know, how do the T1 DB insoles rate. I just realized i never took out their insoles and put my superfeet in last season since i got the boots with only a few riding days left. Upon removing them i noticed that the "harshmellow" tech is in the sole, so thats out now.


----------

